# Implantation Bleeding?



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I havent been on here for ages but I am desperate to have a question answered and I know someone on here will be able to help me.  I had my second IUI on the 6th November, but yesterday I started bleeding, its hardly any bleeding, brown and squiggy sorry TMI, it has been happening on and off for 24 hours now, I thought that it was the wicked witch but usually i would be into full blown monthly by now but hardly anything.  Does anyone know how long implantation bleeding could last for?

I was so positive that it had worked this time, I had three good follies, lining was triple lined and loads of ovulatory mucus and hubby's sperm count was 87million after spin down, everything seemed perfect.  I have also had loads of symptoms, sore boobs, headaches, all the things I usually get when im pg, im so confused.  Im scared to do a test in case its negative but i dont want to be clutching at straws either.

Please please help me!


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi there!

I agree with Jilly - I think it's sounding REALLY positive for you and you've been so good to wait until testing day - I say do the test!! A zillion       I hope you get your longed for BFP darlin!

Holly C xxxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

I did a test this morning and its a BFP!  Im worried about the bleed though because this happened on my last pregnancy, (although that was a proper bleed, clots and all sorry TMI) then I went on to M/c.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

C*O*N*G*R*A*T*L*A*T*I*O*N*S  im sure everything will be fine.My sister had the same as you and she is fine (10wks and 4 days now lol)  

Luv sally x x


----------

